
Easier Deployment of Rails Apps on Jelastic Cloud. Have Fun - gerardo_ns
https://github.com/gerardo-navarro/capistrano-jelastic/
======
brudgers
This would make a good "Show HN". Adding "Show HN: " to the front of the title
will put it in that area.

